# ironmongery



## Droogs (20 Oct 2019)

Found a rather nice collection available from the below. They do a rather nice catalogue too

www.fromtheanvil.co.uk


----------



## ColeyS1 (20 Oct 2019)

They do have a good selection but the quality of the window and door furniture has really gone down hill lately.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug71 (20 Oct 2019)

It is the best looking catalogue out there, very tastefully done and really shows off their products. It suits my customer base down to the ground. Show someone the catalogue and they end up spending £250+ on their front door furniture.

I always get my from the Anvil stuff from Marches Ironmongery, think they are somehow connected. 

Great customer service from both, had a door knocker from them last week which wasn't perfect, would have been okay if it was £10 but it was £50 so I wanted it to be right. Quick phone call and I had a replacement delivered next morning and told to keep the first one if I could make use of it.


----------



## woodbloke66 (20 Oct 2019)

Doug71":35t8mizn said:


> I always get my from the Anvil stuff from Marches Ironmongery, think they are somehow connected.


Same here; I like Marche's and their stuff is pretty good - Rob


----------



## SamTheJarvis (22 Oct 2019)

Just about to build an oak door for a friend and have been looking out nice ironmongery. Thanks for this.


----------

